# How did you bind your belly? What worked, what didn't?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I think that belly binding would feel really good to me postpartum but I don't want to spend money on something that is uncomfortable or doesn't work.

What did you buy/make to bind your belly? Did you like the feeling of belly binding? What worked, what didn't?


----------



## Renai (Sep 5, 2006)

I also want to know this. I have a rebozo (kind of short though) and am trying to figure out how to bind my tummy with it. I had it semi-bound about a week ago and it really helped me relax those muscles, but it wasn't tied very well. I think it also helped the baby get better positioned. Oh, and a rebozo is basically just a long piece of fabric. I didn't buy it, it was given to me.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm looking into this too -- my midsection felt unbelieveably weak for a long itme after my last babe was born and I'd like to avaoid that this time. I'm thinking some support pp would help and I wouldn't mind the tummy getting flatter faster too!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

No advice for us?


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funny Face*
> 
> No advice for us?


try searching both here and internet wide. there has been lots of discussion on mdc about this as well as many internet reviews of the various products and cultural practices.


----------



## Renai (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kawa kamuri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I was searching under the wrong term. I'd not heard it belly binding until this thread, but had also heard of using a rebozo during pregnancy and that's what I was looking for. I could only find info on rebozo use as a sling.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I used this big, ugly support belt thing that Mum used to use for abdominal pain (possibly after her C-section?). It was called a belt, but it was really wide - like, hips to just under the bust - and made of some synthetic canvassy stuff. It was held together with Velcro at the side. It wasn't particularly comfy, but it did have good "holding power"!

I've heard you can also use regular support underwear - you know, the "slimline" stretchy girdle things that go to just under the bust and help celebrities wear sheath dresses without looking lumpy? You might have to buy them a size up from usual, I dunno. I might do that this time, anyway - I don't know where the belt I used last time got to, and a long strip of fabric seems like it might be a pain.


----------



## nikie23 (Dec 1, 2010)

Glamourmom has a nursing tank with "tummy control". I've heard lots of good things about their nursing bras, so I'll probably give it a shot after I deliver.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Renai*
> I was searching under the wrong term. I'd not heard it belly binding until this thread, but had also heard of using a rebozo during pregnancy and that's what I was looking for. I could only find info on rebozo use as a sling.


I hope someone chimes in with experience!


----------



## mrsberman (May 7, 2010)

After DD I bought some high waisted jeans. They went almost to the bottom of my ribs. They were hideous, but it felt good to have everything sucked in and supported, especially after a c/s. I don't know if it helped get me down to my regular size or not, but I wish I had the money to buy something that worked better. This time I will get something, even if it's support underwear from wal mart.


----------



## miami mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I wore a pair of cycling shorts after I gave birth. I hadn't heard anything about belly binding, but my midwife told me to put on something that would suck in my abdomen and since I'm a cyclist, that was what came to mind. It seemed to work just fine, but I haven't tried anything else, so I don't know how it compares.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies! I bleed pretty heavily pp and I'm prone to yeast infections so I can't wear anything that is tight in the crotch area as well. I wish I could because spanx would probably work great.

I found a medical abdominal binder that I think I'll try. I had searched the old threads but all the links were dead and I thought some new suggestions might have come to light in recent years as binding seems to be becoming more popular.

I'm long waisted so I'm hoping this binder is long enough. I want something that goes from hips to ribs, don't want to be cut in half with a bunch of skin and pudge sticking out the top.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's a link with some really great photos (scroll to the bottom of the page). I've used the sitz recipe for 2 mamas, and both gave that a 2 thumbs up as well. But the photos are with a rebozo, if this is at all helpful...

http://rhythmofthehome.com/archives/autumn-2010/mother-roasting/


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I plan to do this and will read the responses. Thought I'd post this thread from a friend who reviewed a couple different kinds and relayed her positive experience with it.

http://aspiritedmind.com/2009/02/bind-your-baby-belly/

The link to the Taut binder is bad in her post so this is the product she mentioned: http://www.babooshbaby.com/servlet/the-6/Pure-Tauts-Post-Pregnancy/Detail

And, here are some more generic surgical type. http://www.ezywrap.com/c-147-post-op-abdominal-binders.aspx . Looking over the products, I might consider the 9" wrap in order to have more comfort when I sit (ie less digging in my ribs?) but still have the support. http://www.ezywrap.com/p-706-9-plush-post-op-abdominal-binder.aspx

I bite myself b/c after my c/s, I had a support belt that my friend described, and I wore it in the hospital but didn't take it with me! I wish I had, it would have done the job and I would have used it again this pregnancy. I may try to find one for resale somewhere.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I used one by Medela - they are about $25 in places like BRU and Target. I loved it. Getting out of the tub after having DD, I had my MW wrap my midsection to support my stomach. After delivering DS, that 'empty' feeling after standing up was just uncomfortable, and I wanted to avoid that. I kept my midsection wrapped tightly with a piece of stretchy material that was just a couple of yards long, and then knotted tightly. Later that day, after showering, I used the Medela support band, and wore it constantly for about a month. My stomach looked awesome, I didn't strain myself while babywearing, and my jeans fit within a few weeks.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

As a corset wearer and former tightlacer (before I started having babies), I'd just go with a straight, custom made underbust corset like this-

http://meschantes.com/rtw_etoile.html

But, most of you probably aren't looking to spend over $100. =P

Gabrialla makes awesome maternity belts- I had one for my last pregnancy and it was AWESOME. Very comfortable, breathable, and way helpful. They make these wool abdominal binders that I bet would feel pretty nice.

~Rose


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

RoseRedHoofbeats: Awesome! I was learning to make my own underbust corsets when I got interrupted by pregnancy.  Unfortunately now I'm feeling vaguely able to sew again, I'm showing. So I guess if you wanted a corset, you'd either have to order it EARLY in pregnancy or know your pre-pregnancy measurements off by heart, right? Or would you want to go slightly bigger than your pre-preg measurements?


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I would take your measurements at about 3-4 months pregnant to see what you look like with a tiny bit of a belly. Honestly a custom made corset that is properly made, with spiral steel boning, will be incredibly supportive and will fit up to a 4-5" variation in waist size, especially an underbust.

~Rose


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

They have post pregnancy support belts over here Im debating on getting. Theres three "levels" that give you certain levels of support and help get things back to "normal".. Last postpartum it was really bad (felt like my stomach was falling apart- it HURT) so Im thinking it might be worth the investment.


----------

